# Fighting someone who favours kicks



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

We were sparring in class the other night and was paired with someone who preferred kicks to legs and torso as opposed to punches (this person is also taller than me), any tips or advice to combat this and get inside to land a few shots?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

get inside and punch em hard - Once.

That will make them think evertime they wanna throw a kick...as a straight right (assuming orthadox against orthadox) is the perfect counter to kicks...although if light sparring just try an time the kicks get inside then your in your preferred range then stay inside hooks, bodyshots, clinch etc etc....I prefer to throw kicks and that's one way to stop me tryin'.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Kicks to legs -

check them then quickly reply with hands or with a kick to their standing leg, depends if its done with the lead leg or other. After someone throws a kick, theres that split second to a second window where theyll try to return to stance after throwing the kick, its in this time you reply.

Body kick -

as above or reply with a kick of your own.

Another is to step to the side (in the direction the kick is going), catch it and lock it, pretty much like a gullotine but on their leg. Then you have a fair few options from here, knee inside of leg, elbow side of thigh, kick their standing leg, punch with your free hand, use free hand to grab head and knee them, so on.

If you see the kick coming, could throw a punch before it hits you, requires super quick timing though.

Thats my noob reply.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Height should never be an issue, You have the advantage if anything...

He wont expect you to come forward, Hit hard and make them get on the back foot! when he kicks Try a take down or two, see if he can defend against them, Doesn't matter how tall you are on the floor mate.

get him down make him tap!

Try to avoid legs subs though, Chokes and arms are the way forward with taller opps.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Height should never be an issue, You have the advantage if anything...
> 
> He wont expect you to come forward, Hit hard and make them get on the back foot! when he kicks Try a take down or two, see if he can defend against them, Doesn't matter how tall you are on the floor mate.
> 
> ...


Height is always an issue when people know how to use it in stand up fights.

Height determines the range, especially when it is 2 different heights.


----------



## NathanielxWV4 (Jun 2, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Height should never be an issue, You have the advantage if anything...
> 
> He wont expect you to come forward, Hit hard and make them get on the back foot! when he kicks Try a take down or two, see if he can defend against them, Doesn't matter how tall you are on the floor mate.
> 
> ...


  '' Doesn't matter how tall you are on the floor'' SOO TRUE. lol !!!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

This is the stand up section though.


----------



## NathanielxWV4 (Jun 2, 2010)

lol good point, id say just get close and dont let him get the range for the kicks.

and if u kick his legs, he aint gunna wanna throw them.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers guys, I've got sparring again tonight so will remember what you guys said and give your advice a run through


----------



## highlandfighter (May 31, 2010)

i am kicker and my sparing parters hate my legs. the way to get round them is to get in side them so they cant lift thier legs then go to town with your hands


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

You could try the thai way and check the kick whilst stepping forward and placing a knee into their chest, moving into clinch/takedown.

You could also just check, punch and takedown or purely go for the punches close or the takedown.

If confident you can do leg for leg, but you will of course need to get in close so that he would need to step back to throw a kick or lean back off balanced whilst you can spring forward.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pretty as much as said above, can also counter the kick with a right hand.

Personally, id keep on my toes, either stay far out, or break your way in, hard blocking, try to stifle them, and then use the inside range (staying in your pocket of offence).

Its not easy by ny means to fight someone who truely knows how to use their range, but normally tall people dont use their full potential and maybe leaving opening. Such as on my hand, coz im short, I use my range to its fullest.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Rather annoyed that there was a change of plan last night in jj so sparring wasn't done, but I will keep reading the ideas and put them to memory to test them, the person who favours the kicks has about 5 to 6 years plus training on me and uses their range to it's fullest.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, and if his kicks are hard - I would not recommend checking otherwise you'll get beat up!!!!....if he has a real advantage you will find yourself just concentrating on blocking and you will stop attacking and you will miss a couple of kicks and get him by em...play your game not his. :thumb

Stay outta range then try an time your way in and stay in that range for as long as you can - rinse and repeat....it's not easy I use my legs more an up against guys who can even punch really well and have a reach advantage compared to my legs (have sparred with lads who are 6ft 8") it takes skill, speed and experience - above all try an keep your cool. Everyone gets their arse handed to em every now and again, in my humble opinion.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I've come across this sort of situation a lot, it annoys me a lot lol

I remember one sparring session where after i had taken like 20 kicks to the leg, after every next one i would drop ..

1. Check the kicks

2. Whilst checking, try and figure out the guys timing so you can catch the kick

3. Make sure you kick his legs too, make him feel the pressure when kicking too

4. Get inside him and look for the clinch, and just knee his legs until they fall asleep and stamp on his foot repeatedly

5. KEEP MOVING , if you're quick enough you can play chicken, and tempt him to kick but then move out of position, if not, then encourage him to come at you,

The best advice would be to make sure you get close to him, knee his legs .. and look for the punches and elbows and takedowns .. if he's also a dangerous puncher, be wary and focus on hurting his legs .. if he can't kick then good, if he cant stand .. even better

Height is an issue until you have reached a certain level in my opinion, the reach on someone taller is usually bigger


----------



## Stoffer Inc. (Feb 26, 2009)

A couple of things that haven't been mentioned yet.

1. It's a lot harder to kick when you are moving backwards, so forcing your opponent to move backwards will make him kick less and less hard.

2. If your opponent throws circular kick you move in right in front of him. If he throws straight kicks like teeps, you need to move in from an angle.

3. You're maybe doing all the right things, but just fight a better opponent. In that case practice more


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

sparring taller ppl is always a challenge especialy if they like kicks i like to take a wide stance use ue lead leg as bait as he tries to low kick u move ur lead leg bak half a step and explode in with a left, right and big hook to the body. then its ur call move out and reset or clinch and takedown


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Close the distance by catching there kicks and moving straight in with some body kicks or the clinch. I like sparring with taller folk, Sometimes i take pure punishment for about the first minute of the round then just start catching there kicks and hit back with a body kick of my own or wave in with some punches before throwing them, Either that or straight in the clinch.


----------



## MattThornton (Jul 5, 2010)

One of my best friends is a 6ft 5 kicker and me and him are always sparring. He has nothing on me on the floor however so for me it is just a matter of timing, feints and a very good take down technique.

Just because it hasn't been mentioned i'll mention it! if the take down or clinch is your goal it is all about the set up and it is all about teh feint. Don't just throw your body at him without setting him up with some quick steps and at least a couple of jabs or something first. Also if it doesn't work the first time feint the takedown and throw a straight right that raises up into his chin instead. Mix it up and fool your opponant.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Takedowns.

If he favours kicks they at least you know whats coming, take him down and take his favourite tools away from him - that is unless hes got insane ground skills as well!


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Working on my takedowns like a mad man as she has a really good takedown defence (even off of a single leg), I am contemplating in trying a flying arm bar because if I fail to pull it off it means I can atleast try and wraps my arms around the leg and lock my legs in (kinda like a full guard) and use my hips to twist (it's a work in progress lol), so if your with me I'll be upside down latched onto the leg like a koala.


----------



## MattThornton (Jul 5, 2010)

Dude, totally wanna know what went down? Some awesome standing submission, or did you get your arse handed to you by a girl?


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

she is a woman mate.


----------



## danboy712 (Apr 19, 2010)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> We were sparring in class the other night and was paired with someone who preferred kicks to legs and torso as opposed to punches (this person is also taller than me), any tips or advice to combat this and get inside to land a few shots?


Sorry I haven't read the whole thread so this may have been covered in other posts. At my school we cover this quite a lot and the theory we are taught is this:

for straight kicks defend with your hands / forearms (downward sweeping motion from your guard) block a right with a right / left with a left sweeping the opponents foot across in front of you (after retreating one step). this will lead to him being sideways on to you and open to roundhouse kicks to his back high (eg head /torso) or low (eg legs). A fighter who is constantly kicking gives you the gift of being constantly on one leg, which means his balance will be off and it will not take incredible force to knock him over. so after opening up look for strikes either to the legs, torso or head.

Blocking roundhouses with your hands is not to be recommended and I would retreat a step or offer a leg guard.


----------



## Terminus Est 80 (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep you feet on the ground and every time his legs flinch kick straight down the middle with your front foot.If he's kicking forwards you'll block with your leg, if he's in anyway taking a roundabout route you'll hit and mess his balance up.Finish up with your hands.Don't play the game he wants to, play the game you want to.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I love throwing kicks, kicks are the future. They're a bigger lever than a punch so the slightest knock will block them then a straight right or hook. Unless they kick like crocop that is.

That's my noob reply.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Well I've used some of the advice from this thread and found that checking the kicks and using my eskrima footwork, oddly enough, helped me greatly with being able to shoot in for take downs.


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Practice, Practice, Practice checking kicks!

Doing it while your shadow boxing, making a cup of tea, touching up your mrs.

If you check some ones kick properly and with enough force even through shin pads they will not want to kick you again... every 1 of my fights and when a guy kicks to hard in sparring, trust me will work everytime.

If I see junior guys in my class being bullied with legs kicks, I explain it to them within a week or 2 of concentrating on just checking... they're leg checking machines.

When you fight your naturally offensive, you punch and kick way more than you block. don't think of checking as blocking then you'll be to solid, think of checking as a strike... to hurt the other person, make them pay for wanting to kick you.

Then you'll notice you'll throw it alot more in shadow boxing etc

P.S.

Johnny sweep the leg!!!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

CrazyPenguin26 said:


> Practice, Practice, Practice checking kicks!
> 
> Doing it while your shadow boxing, making a cup of tea, touching up your mrs.
> 
> ...


:good


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

working angles is always a good base, I am kickboxer and the best way to upset kickers is to sweep them. Its going to be more difficult with leg kicks but if you can slip forward at an angle away from the body kick upset his base leg, you don't have to fully sweep but tap it hard enough to upset his balance then a few fast punches will force them back or over.

When they kick do they remain fixed or do they push forward or step sideways to load the kick?


----------

